# Stupid is as stupid does...



## Andy (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow. I. Ugh. I am really, really swift.
I just got myself ready to go to my dentist appointment. Left early so i could go down and clear the snow off my car. Started it up, then popped the trunk to see if I could find my extension cord, which I couldn't. I went back to my car door and grabbed my snow brush and shut the door. Cleaned it of and went to get in. My car locks will sometimes slide down when it is cold. Yup. My doors locked. My keys in the ignition, my purse on the seat, my brand new camera on the seat, my house keys and my keys to get into my apartment.  Minus 26, and no money because it is all on my seat and I mean all of it because I always take my money out of my account when I get it. Not that it's a lot.  
I walked around the block so I could get to the front of my building and sat there freezing, waiting for someone, finally my landlord came and let me in to the building and let me use his cell phone to call AMA/CAA. Because of our weather they are busy, can't even get through. Finally my landlord let me into my apartment. Now I can't leave and I am paranoid about my running car with my purse on the seat.  
I talked to my dad and was going to smash a window but he told me to call a locksmith so I did. Probably would be cheaper to fix a window. I have half an hour until my appointment. They called and asked if I could come early(before I left) and I said "sure!" Pffft. Now I called and said I would be late. lol Do you ever get the feeling that someone is looking down and just laughing their butt off at you? One of those days. I can't see out of my right eye either. And I look like I have been crying for years. Sexy!:sorry:

And I bet you thought you would never hear another vent from me again?!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry that happened to you today STP. :hug::hug:...That sounds precisely like something that would happen to me.


----------



## Domo (Dec 7, 2009)

What happened to your right eye?

You are doing better then me, i don't even have a licence to drive!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi STP :hug:  I hope your day worked out and you were able to get to the dentist and get fixed with your car.  :support:


----------



## Andy (Dec 7, 2009)

Ugh. Wooohoo hoo hoo! Was I ever in a "pleasant" mood earlier! lol  
If anyone ever wants a side job to earn some extra cash, I would suggest being an independent locksmith. No, I'm not talking about being a crook. Well I suppose you could do that if you wanted to, generally doesn't pay well in the long run though.  
The locksmith came and it took him 3 minutes to unlock my door. He goes "I'm going to give you a deal because it didn't take me long". I'm thinking sweet this isn't as bad as I thought. Then he shows me the bill and says I took $75 off, here's your balance...$120.  I don't even want to know if I was ripped off. I'm officially stressed about Christmas. I don't know what I am going to do for money.
I got to my appointment ten minutes late, which is what I phoned and told them so that's good. I have some clean chompers now. I got to experience old school dentistry (sort of) because the building had parts that were frozen or something and so the suction thingy was frozen so I got to swish and spit every few minutes, they use to have little sinks a long time ago I guess. I have to go back again in January though because I have grind/ground my back teeth really bad even since I was there 6 months ago, and I got a nice lecture about not wearing my splint.  I got to face the girl I possibly got into trouble accidently, and she was really sweet, so hopefully she didn't get into trouble.
I have officially quit my one med. I didn't even cut it in half. I'm still wonky from it but what the hell.

I got home to a message on my machine with my psychiatrists secretary saying I have an appointment tomorrow. I know with how often this happens it would seem that it is me that is messing up appointments, but I swear on anything sacred that it is not me.  I have another Dr. appointment tomorrow so I can't go to see my psychiatrist. I said to his secretary that he told me he was away until next week and has me scheduled to see him then. Then she tells me that yes, you see him then too. I try to tell her that he rescheduled all my appointments while I was in his office, but she wanted me to know that I have an appointment, it says it right here...Finally I just said fine. I double booked my two appointments, sorry I am going to have to cancel again because she did this just before he left for vacation, I shouldn't say she, because it's his fault for not telling her he canceled appointments. 

Why does everything in my life have to be such a bloody chore? Everything is backwards to. :sorry: I'm really bitter, impulsive and indifferent right now.:goodjob:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2009)

Some days, STP, it really does seem that way.  Doesn't it?  I'm sorry.  

Hang in there though, it's all ok. :hug:


----------



## Andy (Dec 7, 2009)

It most definitely does. Thanks Jazzey.:support:


----------



## Domo (Dec 7, 2009)

$120 to open your car?! That's rediculous.

Sorry i am not as good at cheering you up as you are to me.

Oh i know what will cheer you up, put your avatar back to Ralph. There is no way you can't look at his little blank face and not laugh!


----------



## Andy (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, that's a nice chunk of change when I normally live off of two hundred a month for gas for my car,"food", and drug store type stuff. I have a credit card that I can use for Christmas gifts. I just hate spending the next year paying it off because they won't lower my interest rate. A nice JOB would be great right about now.
You cheer me up just fine. Thanks Domonation.:friends: 
Ralphie is retired for a bit because my head space just isn't into Ralphie searching for his Milk money up his nose. :teehee: "I sneezed and my melked mun-ee shot out of my nose!...And a pea too!"


----------



## Domo (Dec 7, 2009)

Perhaps your family would understand if you couldn't afford to buy christmas gifts?

Or maybe you could go to a dollar store and make little hampers for everyone. That way it looks impressive but doesn't cost much!

I am sad that you are not in a ralph-searching-for-his-milk-money-up-his-nose headspace.

It's a good headspace to be. Almost on par with the i-bent-my-wookie headspace :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 7, 2009)

"My doctor said I wouldn't get so many nose bleeds if I'd stop sticking my fingers up there." ~ Ralph Wiggums

"My cat's breath smells like cat food." ~ Ralph Wiggums

"So... do you like to... do... stuff?" ~ Ralph Wiggums


----------



## Andy (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! The adults in my family would understand fine but I typically spoil my niece and nephew. I don't get to see them often so I basically buy there love. lol They are good kids, they really wouldn't care about gifts if I didn't bring them but I like to spoil them because I will never have kids. 
I like to buy the adults in my family stuff to. lol It's no different than last year, maybe a little less, I'll figure it out. 

Alright, for you-Ralphie will come back...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2009)

STP...I tend to do some cooking and baking for my adult family members.  It cuts down on the cost of Christmas but it also shows that I do genuinely care...I think.  I pick out different and special recipes every year, according to budget, and just bake up a storm. From Christmas Stollens to just the regular Christmas baking.

As for the children in my life - I buy them all one toy and some books.  It may not be much, but they at least know that I've thought about them...

Don't stress yourself out over Christmas STP.  Thoughts of love and kind gestures go a long way - at least, they do with people who genuinely care about you.


----------



## Domo (Dec 7, 2009)

How old are your niece and nephew?

I don't expect i will ever have kids either. My brother hasn't got kids yet but they do have a puppy that i spoil 

:lol: Love the new avatar. I love the way he is holding his hands in the air, like he's just performed a gymnastics routine haha.


----------



## Andy (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Jazzey. Sooo your offering to cook/bake for my family? Wow. That is really great! Thank-you!  I would love to do something like that but well, I really don't want to kill them. Me in a kitchen. No. I have lived at this apartment for over 3 years and I have used my oven twice. I use the stove to make Chai tea and that is a scary process.  It is a good idea though. I love things that are made from the heart.  I have this big dinosaur drawing on my bedroom door from when my niece was 3 and I love it. It's tacky because of the colours, no one knows what it is because it looks more like a chair, it's 3 feet tall and wide and I love it. 

I just never get to see them so I want to make them remember me anyway that I can. It's not even about them. It's about me...:blush:

"Haha It says I choo choo choose you, and it's a train" Ralph (Not his exact words, but close)

Thanks Domonation 
My niece is going to be 9 in two months. My nephew turned 3 in June. 
My other brother is proposing to his girlfriend this Christmas and her clock is ticking big time so I imagine I will get more little rug rats to spoil. Until then I to have his puppy. 
I am in such a cruddy head space. Typing away and then I just thought I would throw an insult at myself (in my head).

I need to leave. Thanks for the chat you guys. :friends: I'm sure I will be back.  Ugh. Pill time! :rant:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2009)

:hug::hug: - If I could cook for you STP, I genuinely would. 

Take care tonight.


----------



## Domo (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes take care STP.

I will be around if you decide to come back for a chat


----------

